# Diffuser musique du mac vers ampli Hifi



## frenchcarom (28 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Après avoir parcouru les forums, je m'y perds un peu et ai du mal à trouver une solution à mon problème.

Je souhaiterais pouvoir diffuser sur mes enceintes KEF de la musique qui est sur le mac (via itunes) mais je ne sais pas comment remlier le tout...

Voilà ma configuration:
- imac de 2011 sous OSX 10.7.3
- ampli NAD C352 sans sortie optique ni  hdmi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- enceintes KEF pas Airplay
- freebox v5

Je pensais pouvoir acheter l'apple TV 3 mais il n' y a qu'une connexion optique et comme l'ampli n'en a pas..
J'ai vu qu'il y avait peut-être une possibilité en achetant en plus un DAC. Mais ça commence à revenir cher...

Une solution en passant à le dernière freebox v6 ?
Ou en achetant la borne Airport Express? 
Ou peut-être quand même par un apple tv avec en plus un boitier convertisseur (qu'il faudrait me préciser parce que, comme je le disais, je suis un peu paumé...)

Bref, il doit y avoir une solution!!!!
Merci de m'aider et d'être le plus précis possible!!!  

PS: j'ai aussi un ipad et un iphone donc s'il est aussi possible de diffuser de la zik depuis ces appareils vers l'ampli directement, c'est du bonus! (aujourd'hui, je les relie à l'ampli par un cable composite av d'apple)


----------



## gege91 (28 Avril 2012)

Slt

Si tu n as pas de prise hdmi sur ton ampli ou optique pas d'Apple Tv, seule solution airport express 
En passant par la box ? Je sais pas creuses de côté la.....


Cdt


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2012)

Le plus simple est une borne Airport Express dont la sortie son sera reliée à l'une des entrées audio (l'entrée Aux par exemple) par un cable jack 3,5 stereo d'un côté et double cinch de l'autre






Et le jour où tu changeras d'ampli pour un ampli avec entrée optique, il suffira de changer le cable pour un cable optique (la sortie audio de l'Airport Express étant soit analogique soit optique selon le cable qu'on y branche)


----------



## Tuncurry (28 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Et le jour où tu changeras d'ampli pour un ampli avec entrée optique, il suffira de changer le cable pour un cable optique (la sortie audio de l'Airport Express étant soit analogique soit optique selon le cable qu'on y branche)



Le jour où il change d'ampli, si c'est une fonctionnalité importante pour lui, il vaut mieux choisir parmi les amplis Airplay ou tout est intégré. Denon en fait de très bons par exemple.


----------



## frenchcarom (28 Avril 2012)

merci de votre aide!
Je vais sans doute m'orienter vers la solution de remy.
Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de solution avec l'apple tv, ça me tentait bien! 

Je vais quand même voir s'il n'y a pas un moyen avec la freebox révolution.

Encore merci pour vos réponses et votre réactivité


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

La Freebox fonctionne comme une borne Airport, ça marche sans problèmes. Tu prends le câble indiqué par Remy et ça ne devrait aller. Je fais ça au bureau.


----------



## zub37 (3 Août 2012)

Bonjour, il te faut un câble jack mâle 3,5 stéréo / rca mâle! Tu sors du Mac via la prise casque et tu rentres dans l'entrée CD de ton ampli! C'est ce que je fais et ça fonctionne très bien!


----------



## franky rabbit (6 Août 2012)

Pour ma part cela fait des années que ma borne airport express est branché vers un kit enceinte 2.1 amplifié Harman Kardon où il suffit simplement de brancher la prise jack pour profiter du son sans perte. Je me perds souvent dans la configuration de la borne airport au gré des changement de version d'OS X. En effet ma borne doit être raccordée sans fils au réseau de ma freebox. Il faut toujours penser à réinitialiser la Freebox pour que la borne airport configurée soit reconnue après manipulation ! J'ai pris le temps pour comprendre ça... ;-)


----------



## mac fleuri (19 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous
un souci de sortie de son depuis mon mac book 2008
J'ai globalement le même ampli que montré en haut de page (mais Technics)
Lorsque je branche mon macbook dessus via mini-jack, mon mac indique le logo avec le haut-parleur barré (pas de son)
Lorsque je branche mon ipod via mini-jack, pas de souci.
Je suis preneur de vos expériences ou réponses
Merci à vous


----------

